# ViP211 - L5.67 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New FW:

PID=08B0h 06/19/13 23:03:50
DownloadID:4MAC
Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [1]
L567:'L040'-'L0ZZ'
New FW:'L567'
List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
'1...'&'RA[CDFGJKMPRTV-Z2-46-9].': {ViP211} R0000000001-R4000000000
for new and refurb receivers.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New spool for all receivers:

```
PID=08B0h     06/26/13 23:08:27
 DownloadID:4PAC
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [1]
 L567:'L040'-'L566','X040'-'X566'
 New FW:'L567'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
'1...'&'RA[CDFGJKMPRTV-Z2-46-9].':     {ViP211}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------

